# Peru Altums



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Picked up 4 Peru Altums from IPU Richmond yesterday for $25 each excluding the 20% that I got cuz of the 5 gal pail, so it was more like $21.25 each. The staff in the back claimed that these were wild caughts, so to be extra careful, I am quarantining them in a bare bottom QT tank at the moment. These guys certainly have potential to look great, and I am looking forward to see them grow. Here are some pics and I will try to do updates weekly.

This one really does resemble a true altum





















Here's another one















and some group pics next post


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

and here are some group pics















Fingers crossed that these will make it pass QTing and will grow nicely


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Very beautiful! Keep the updates coming in the future ^^


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks momobobo, and here are some updates on pics of each of the 4 angels, overtime I will add more updates to this.
Largest one of the crew







the one with best body shape and resembles altums the most







Second best in body shape







The last one resembles more to a common silver, but still has nice long feelers, and from experience, as these angels grow, they will change into their final shape as they mature, and will look nicer.







Hopefully these will turn into stunning peru altum adults.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Very nice.
Forgive my ignorance what is the difference between altum and peru altum...is that the brown strip or something like that?
Your angles look so graceful and elegant. Good luck.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

peru altums are actually just scalares that look like altums, altums angels are actually a different species. The true altums are more sensitive and will grow to a bigger size than the scalares, and have more of a brownish base to their colour while scalares have more of a silver base from what I can tell. True altums also have thicker bars.

Thanks Fish Rookie and your comment. I've actually kept angels for a long time already and I actually manage to get 2 breeding pairs out of the 6 blue silvers that I got (and I've gotten a pair of Silver angels before). But this is the first time I am keeping wild caught angels, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

thanks for the info, how big do they get pls?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got some of these I think.... (My display pic) My group of five are STUNNING, the biggest one I have is about 4 inches and is beautifully coloured, don't worry about the silver one, thats just what they look like as youngsters


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

gsneufeld said:


> I've got some of these I think.... (My display pic) My group of five are STUNNING, the biggest one I have is about 4 inches and is beautifully coloured, don't worry about the silver one, thats just what they look like as youngsters


George, yours is different. What jiayaw has, is Pterophyllum cf. scalare "Peru Altum". They get to about 7" tall if I remember correctly. These guys develop a brown/tannish body coloring complemented by reddish fins and metalic blue patches all around the body.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Here comes my true altum.....................F1:bigsmile:


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I heard that all the "Peru Altums" are actually scalare with just a bit of a different body shape though? Are you sure these are a different species? The look awfully similar to me...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

gsneufeld said:


> I heard that all the "Peru Altums" are actually scalare with just a bit of a different body shape though? Are you sure these are a different species? The look awfully similar to me...
> View attachment 10685
> View attachment 10686


They're both p.scalares from peru. But they're different. Just like p.scalare "sp. rio nanay".

EDIT: Note the spotted peruvians have broader body shape shorter fins, peruvian altums are slender and tall, theres also a noticeable difference in shape of the forehead/mouth/snout?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool, thanks for clarifying, Errol


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

fishdragon said:


> Here comes my true altum.....................F1:bigsmile:


That is a very beautiful angle fish. The body featues brown and black bands and the fins/feelers are so slender and long.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any update on the angels?


----------

